# 18v Impact Driver Comparison



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm bored, off today, and need a new impact driver. Made a comparison chart and decided to share. I used a made up formula to give each a score *Inch-Lbs of torque+(Warranty yearsx100)-(Weightx100)-(Battery charge timex10)= Final score. *If anyone can chime in on durability, by all means chime away. 
Makita LXDT01 - 1130
Ridgid X4 R86034K - 1050
Porter Cable PCL180IDK-2 - 1040
Hitachi WH18DL - 1030
Milwaukee 2650-21 - 980
Bosch Impactor 25618-01 - 970
Craftsman C3 17080 - 910
Metabo 6.02127.52 - 716
Panasonic EY550LR2S - 670
Dewalt DCF827KL - 660
Ryobi P230 - 550
Drill Master (Harbor Freight) 67028 - 110


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Your numbers are wrong. The Bosch has 1500 in lbs of torque.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

My bad, I misunderstood, but even using your formula bosch would come out with a score of about 1120. No f*cking way Ridgid is up that high on the list.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I use all 3 of these for different applications and have had no problems with any. The Milwaukee 18V's do drill and drive faster than the DeWalts (at least it seems that way to me).


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

Frasbee said:


> My bad, I misunderstood, but even using your formula bosch would come out with a score of about 1120. No f*cking way Ridgid is up that high on the list.


 Bosch 1500(inch-lbs)+300(provantage)-380(weight)-450(charge minutes)= 970 Ridgid 1400+300(warranty)-400(weight no exact figure for tool)-250(charge time)= 1050


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

The Dewalt is perfect for what I use it for. I don't really need more torque. I need one that will work with the batteries I have. Also I like the weight and balance of the Dewalt.

Makita is something I associate with a handyman or carpenter. Some people like them, I see quite a few guys using them.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Love my makita...


any info on snap on?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Just two points:

I'd also be wary of using "battery charging time" as a metric. Many batteries can be charged quickly, but you're doing it at the expense of battery life and discharge time.

And lower weight may be good, but if they got it by putting in plastic gear-boxes and chucks, or removing battery cells, you're not improving the drill.

I've also never been impressed with Rigid, so I'm sorta surprised to see it that high up on that list.

-John


----------



## jmsmith (Sep 10, 2011)

jrannis said:


> The Dewalt is perfect for what I use it for. I don't really need more torque. I need one that will work with the batteries I have. Also I like the weight and balance of the Dewalt.
> 
> Makita is something I associate with a handyman or carpenter. Some people like them, I see quite a few guys using them.


I love this! I had lots of problems with the DeWalt stuff on my construction jobs "sprouting legs" and walking off! I thought I was gonna be laughed off the job when one day I came in wagging a Makita kit! The attitude started to change when they seemed to keep their charge longer, and actually seemed to be quite reliable! I still have that set... And I lost count of how many pieces of switchgear and custom control panels have been built over the last few years with them.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

That's It? said:


> Bosch 1500(inch-lbs)+300(provantage)-380(weight)-450(charge minutes)= 970 Ridgid 1400+300(warranty)-400(weight no exact figure for tool)-250(charge time)= 1050


It's a 30 minute charge time. Even the NiCads are 30 minutes. = 1120.

Your scoring system is greatly flawed, especially considering I've heard nothing but negative things about the ridgid tools and batteries. They break easy and even though they're covered "for life" guys at my work said it's taken them months to get their tools back from service.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

The Makita impacts I have used seem anemic compared to the dewalts and milwaukees. They will not drive anything longer than a 4" screw.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

farlsincharge said:


> The Makita impacts I have used seem anemic compared to the dewalts and milwaukees. They will not drive anything longer than a 4" screw.


I am calling bull**** on this. 

I will make a video 2morrow even. 

I drove a bunch of 4 inch wood screws through 2x10s because i wanted to see if i could. 

Did it with no issue


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

How often does anyone ever have to drive anything longer than a 4'' screw?


----------



## a1sparky (Oct 26, 2011)

The only brand impacts I have used are dewalt, ridgid and hitatchi. And out of the three the hitatchi wins by a mile. As far as ftlbs and battery length. My last forman had a dewalt and I ran circles around him he always complaining about haveing to charge his battieries. Medium use in a day I used 2 battieries to his 5. Ridgid seemed to have equal power to the dewalt but I feel the durability failed as a construction grade tool.


----------



## d-fi (Feb 21, 2011)

Charge time is a non issue on an impact as far as i'm concerned. I have a Milwaukee 18v with the "fat" packs, charge time on the big batteries is about an hour and i would find it very difficult to drain my battery before my second battery was charged. 

It might be an issue if i had a crappy drill though 

Or maybe if i was driving big lag bolts, but the most i've ever driven was about 10 at one time so i don't think that will work either...


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

I just upgraded my impact to the Makita brushless motor one, used to have the old white model. I use it with the slim battery most of the time and it's so light and it has the power to do anything! It's awesome. Has a tad more power then the Milwaukee but with no kick back when you pull the trigger and a lot lighter. Charge time for the slims are under 10 minutes, the large under 25.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Aegis said:


> I just upgraded my impact to the Makita brushless motor one, used to have the old white model. I use it with the slim battery most of the time and it's so light and it has the power to do anything! It's awesome. Has a tad more power then the Milwaukee but with no kick back when you pull the trigger and a lot lighter. Charge time for the slims are under 10 minutes, the large under 25.


That sounds good,

Is that the charger that comes with the Makita's ?

Or is that a quick charger?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> How often does anyone ever have to drive anything longer than a 4'' screw?


I'll bet that happens less than once in a year.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

That's the charger that it comes with. My numbers are not perfect because I never completely kill my batteries. As soon as it's dying I'll swap a battery. The other day I charged 7 batteries while I worked and it didn't take more then an hour and a half. 

Makita has a black and a greenish/teal charger. I asked the Makita buy what was the difference and he said 'Nothing, the black one is aimed more at home owners.' lol


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Impact drivers .... use one once, and your drill will feel unwanted!

While everyone has their own standards, I don't think the 'math' approach is a good way to evaluate them.

First off, there's the matter of exactly how you use the tool. Personally, I have no desire to lug the biggest, heaviest tool up ladders all day; those little 12v impacts really work well.

While I have yet to drive any 4" wood screws, I have used my impact (usually a 12v DeW old-style big one, currently a pocket-size 12v Bosch) for driving plenty of 1/4" lag bolts (to 2-1/2") and drilling holes (to 1-3/8). 

While run time per charge is important, more important is that the tool and bit fit into the space. If it doesn't fit completely between studs, you're going to be making crooked holes.

Other features matter- especially the little lights some makes have in the nose. They're really helpful. Some have belt hooks, but I'd prefer one that just fit in a pocket.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> How often does anyone ever have to drive anything longer than a 4'' screw?


B4t stocks 6" screws on his truck. I've never needed one...


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> B4t stocks 6" screws on his truck. I've never needed one...


Oh B4t :laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I love the Makita. I used one almost exclusively for 3/8" lags and larger sized fasteners with outstanding results. The one I hadwould finish driving where our shop impacts stopped often.


----------



## BigJohn20 (Mar 23, 2009)

http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/industry-news.asp?sectionID=1490&articleID=1721612


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

That's It? said:


> I'm bored, off today, and need a new impact driver. Made a comparison chart and decided to share. I used a made up formula to give each a score *Inch-Lbs of torque+(Warranty yearsx100)-(Weightx100)-(Battery charge timex10)= Final score. *If anyone can chime in on durability, by all means chime away.
> Makita LXDT01 - 1130
> Ridgid X4 R86034K - 1050
> Porter Cable PCL180IDK-2 - 1040
> ...


it's not an impact, but i don't think it will make much difference.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...tion_973802&src_vid=GPJjTG8j90M&v=POEUHxT9hdE

festool T-18 Li-Ion drill set. $625

set comes with two batteries. you don't need three.

batteries, tool, and charger are guaranteed for three years.
the batteries are guaranteed to perform as they did when new for
three years.

30 day no questions asked return policy. 

i've had one since the first of the month. i have yet to run down
a battery at work.. use one for two days and change it for the other
one, and charge it... takes fifteen minutes to recharge after two days use.

did can lights today, 12 of them in a first floor with joists on 12" centers. 
cookie cutter, diversibit, not that sharp. have to set on high speed.
low speed has too much torque.

when i first bought it, charged a battery, and went to test it. put a
1 1/8" bit in, and took it to a 4x6, drilling across the 4" side, on high
speed. did i think 36 holes without stopping. battery took 20 minutes to
recharge. 36 holes didn't slow it down noticeably, and the fuel guage
was still on the top indicator light.

battery is converted to 3 phase ac, with a vfd for speed and torque
control. torque is not a ratchet clutch, but an electronic control.
tool just stops and beeps. can be calibrated to a torque wrench.
maintains set value as battery runs down. drill motor is 3 phase ac.

for measuring oomph, the easiest way is to chuck up a 3/8" piece
of drill rod, and chuck it to the drill you want to compare it to.
it'll spin most any battery drill of any voltage backwards, with the
other drill smoking and stinking.

if you overload it, it will beep and stop. dynamic braking.

they did tests driving drywall screws, most drivers did 275-350
1 5/8" screws into douglas fir. this one did over 900.

i bought the set, and it replaced the following drills i have:

one milwualkee drywall screw gun, corded.
two Milwaukee 18 volt drills
two Milwaukee 12 volt screw guns, one impact, one adjustable
one 90 degree ridgid right angle driver
one Milwaukee 18 volt impact screw gun
one Milwaukee hole shooter, 1/2", corded.
one 18 volt 3 bay speedy charger
6 18 volt lithium ion batteries, less than a year old, only two of
which still hold a charge.

i spent almost $500 on crappy milwualkee lithium batteries last year.
i'm not wasting any more money on them.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

FulThrotl said:


> it's not an impact, but i don't think it will make much difference.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_973802&src_vid=GPJjTG8j90M&v=POEUHxT9hdE
> 
> ...


I saw a carpenter with one, really nice bit of kit, he had the vacum with the systainers clicked on the top with sanders, jigsaw and skilly all wheeled around in one unit. Not for me at work, but my home workshop maybe if I win the lottery, haha.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Unless it says Hilti on the side of it they are all pretty much the same. I'm trying Milwaukee this time around.


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> Unless it says Hilti on the side of it they are all pretty much the same. I'm trying Milwaukee this time around.


enjoy the batteries.


----------



## Richard Rowe (May 25, 2009)

In our plant we use Bosch 18V impacts. We use them to install reclining mechanisms in our furniture. We use them a lot and have not had any problems so I can tell you they are long lasting and have power. This is not your application but just giving you some info you might want to consider.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Ryobi, best value for your dollar. I ve had Bosch and dewalt and they suck for how expensive they are.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*impact*

I was always told by great electricians that impact drivers were only for hacks and carpenters ???


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Cletis said:


> I was always told by great electricians that impact drivers were only for hacks and carpenters ???


Impacts are alright but it's easy to over tighten screws with them.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

nitro71 said:


> Impacts are alright but it's easy to over tighten screws with them.


And it's easy to cam out screws with a normal drill. There's a little finesse when it comes to using any tool.


----------

